# Форум для решивших переступить черту > Обсуждаем суицид >  Нет больше сил

## Евгения78

Добрый день. Пишу сюда сама не знаю зачем. Меня зовут Женя и мне 21 год. Ещё четыре месяца назад о такой вещи как суицид я даже не задумывалась.Но недавно Всё изменилось.Сильный стресс вызвал к меня серьезную болезнь-шизофрению.Конечно диагноз ещё не поставлен,но это всё вопрос времени я думаю. Пью таблетки,ездила к Матроне молилась. Сил терпеть больше нет . Для тех кто это не пережил,это всё будет непонятно,но я живу каждый день как последний. Понимаю что это скорей всего единственный выход,но боюсь решиться.Я так устала,товарищи.Лекарст от этой болезни нет,есть только которые притупляют мозги.Вылечусь я врятли,думаю нет смысла тянуть,так как большинство таких людей всё равно заканчивает жизнь именно так.Даже если пройдет несколько лет результат будет тот же по факту.

----------


## EnergyCOREs

Есть друг-шизофреник. Три личности, iq = 90, тем не менее он развил свой мозг настолько, что я считаю его гением, и вполне объективно он во многих вещал компетентнее меня, допустим, в радиотехнике и программировании. 
В то же время знаю и другие случаи. 
Более того, в моём детстве у меня прослеживались некоторые звоночки, по которым я был к шизофрении близок. Довольно долго работал с собственной головой, теперь всё нормально. Больше, чем нормально. 

Голова - такая вещь, которая в первую очередь под твоей собственной властью. Матрона и прочие тут не помогут. А вот адекватный психолог и/или_хотя_бы умение слушать саму себя - вполне.

----------


## Евгения78

Как работали с головой?

----------


## EnergyCOREs

Тебе наверняка не понравится. Хобби и общение. У меня ещё проблемы с эмоциями, они довольно сильно притуплены, плюс всякие приколы по типу фиксации на идиотских идеях, но а эту тему я могу говорить чуть ли не часами. 
Хотя нет, часами говорить не могу. =)

----------


## EnergyCOREs

Это справедливо как по отношению ко мне, так и к другу. Только тот ещё в нейробиологию ударился. Это ему помогает разобраться с собственной головой.

----------


## Евгения78

Если друг захочет пообщаться я за.И какие таблетки он пьет?

----------


## Евгения78

Меня глючит,я так устала (У меня полностью пропала личность (контакты,я бросила учёбу,совсем мало похожа на себя)

----------


## Kems

Не знаю поможет ли но когда я был на грани суицида я нашол выход.Искал потому что сил сделать последний шаг не хватило.
Искал у Бога именно у Него а не в храме или у икон.Как то я сразу понял там я помощи не найду.Бог изменил мою жизнь до неузнаваемости.Ищите его и знайте Он ответит.Читайте новый завет

----------


## EnergyCOREs

Прости меня, я ему так и не позвонил. =( Сегодня позвоню.

----------


## Господтн Никто

У меня нет ни друзей, ни знакомых больше года. Банально даже не с кем поговорить, окружающие видят во мне ребёнка (выгляжу намного моложе своих лет), а одногруппники делают вид, что меня нет, как  и все "знакомые" и бывшие друзья. Всё в жизни кувырком. Мысли о суициде не покидают, а самобичевание настолько въелось, что просто больше вообще невозможно это всё терпеть. Хочется покончить со всем разом и всё. Понимаю, что я сама во всём виновата, что так сильно запустила ситуацию, но сил больше нет. Я просто понимаю, что уже на грани.

----------


## Daiven

люди, не бойтесь обратиться к врачам, дайте себе шанс, ведь суициднуться вы всегда успеете. сам проходил через всё это. сейчас есть современные лекарства. только лучше конечно не в пнд идти, а погуглить место получше. в мск например нии психиатрии проверенное мною не раз, хоть и платно, но качество серьёзно лучше, и на учёт не поставят. плз не спешите ставить на себе крест и подставлять близких на боль. позвольте врачам помочь вам, ведь не проверив, не узнаешь, а вдруг это бы реально сработало... ведь многим помогло, и мне в том числе. и если что, родным так будет менее больно, они будут знать что всёж пытались помочь. будут меньше себя винить если что.

----------


## Daiven

*Господтн Никто*
посмотрите раздел- ты не один. люди из разных городов есть. или общение по скайпу. ещё есть форум палата №6 там после регистрации виден раздел о встречах. ещё вот такой форум например alonely. ru
ну и опятьж, антидепры и хорошая психотерапия, может творить чудеса, хоть и не сразу конечно. но попробовать точно стоит.

----------


## Нитка

Неудачная попытка суицида. Не могу жить, внутри пусто, чувствую себя пустой оболочкой. Пытаюсь придумать себе цели для жизни, , но нихрена не выходит, потому что чувствую их бессмысленность. Ничего не помогает. Страдаю гаптофобией и оттого шарахаюсь от людей. Прикосновения отвратительны. Я никому не интересна, меня ненавидят близкие, потому что я проблемная, толстая и глупая. Я уже не знаю чего хочу, потому что не ъочу ничего, кроме как закрыться в одигочестве в комнате и умереть. Чтобы всем было легче.

----------


## Daiven

*Нитка*
посмотрите мои сообщения чуть выше. я ведь тоже не просто так пишу. ведь всё есть. а сдаваться в переходный возраст (16-22) это ещё бОльшая ошибка чем обычно.

----------


## B'S'L

Я тебя понимаю. У меня тоже появлялись мысли о суициде, и такой липкий страх, словно тошнит, и просто ужасное чувство. Съезди к родственникам, близким, постарайся найти себе хобби, просто пойми, что жить можно всегда, при любых условиях. Есть люди, у которых неизлечимые заболевания, например боковой амиотрофический склероз, они на могут двигаться, ничего делать сами - но они живут. Никогда не теряй надежду! Жизнь - это главное.

----------

